# Hello all, pt92 questions



## Moonrover333 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi, this is my first post and i figured i'd come here to start.
2mro i'm going to look at a pt92af. its gonna be my first handgun and from all the reviews i've found, its been a very sturdy and low maint pistol. i don't know much about the one i'm looking at but its from a family friend and says its only had about 100 shells thru it. I'm hoping it has the de_cocker and light mount personally because i"d like to use it for home defense and a good entry handgun. i think its a good deal $300 for gun, 3 17rnd clips, case, lock, 250rnds. 

my ??? is what are some recommendations on this particular gun. Upgraded spring? grips? sights? etc

i know the sights are fixed but have seen luminescent paint and stick ons. also would like to have a light(live in the country and have very lil light to work with. 

last question is, will the pt99 slide fit the 92? that way the sights would be adjustable?

thanx in advance


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

I haven't done a whole lot of research, but I would imagine you could find some and have them installed on your existing slide. Good luck with your new pistol and welcome to the forum!:smt033


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Pt 92*

Welcome aboard from sunny Florida. I am the owner of a PT92 so I do have a couple of "insights" for you. First, the PT92 and the PT 99 are the same gun. The only difference is the sight set-up, the 99 being adjustable. The Taurus 9mm series seem to operate best with 124 grain projectiles, and it will shoot pretty close to P.O.A. with them. They are the recommended load as listed in the manual. I found that the 115 gr WWB shoot low and a little left. This is normal. 
If you want to find out when the gun was made, go to the below web page and enter the serial number. With Taurus pistols, the year of production is the 2nd letter of the number.
The 1st number will be a "T". That number indicates the caliber, in this case 9mm.
Also, you can download a manual from the site. I use the manual stored in my computer more often than the paper one supplied with the gun.
Scroll to the bottom of the home page and look for: Customer Care. There you will see "Product Manuals" listed. Download "Metalic Pistols". Also you see "Find My Model". Open and enter the serial number and it will tell you what year it was made.
My PT 92 is my nightstand/ S.H.T.F. gun and wears a Laserlyte Quick Disconnect laser. There are fancier lasers, but this suites my needs. btw The green lasers are better for day use, than the red ones. 
If you have more quetions feel free to P.M. me, and I'll see what I can do.
Welcome to the world of the PT92. You can expect many years of service from it. I know of someone on another forum who has over 23,000 rounds through his and says he has only replaced some springs. And he replaced the locking block with a more robust one made by Beretta as a preventative measure.
Here's the Taurus home page: http://www.taurususa.com/ 
Aim true, shoot straight,
Larry (drummin man 627) :watching:


----------



## Moonrover333 (Feb 8, 2010)

holy crap! that was a very long and super informative reply, thank you very much. i'm really excited about buying. i have only shot a very few pistols in my life. My gf just aquired a baltimore police issue .38 special Colt, we are both excite about getting into shooting as a hobby.


----------



## alleydude (Feb 1, 2010)

So it's been a couple months, what happened? Did you get the 92? How about some pictures, range reports? Girlfriend reports?

Don't keep us hanging!

:smt023


----------

